# covert tohahsu 15 hp to 20 hp



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: convert tohahsu 15 hp to 20 hp*

Looks like carbs and decals are the only difference.
Same bore, stroke and weight.

http://www.tohatsuoutboardparts.com/Parts-Catalogs/Parts%20Catalog%20NSF15C-20C%20%282008%29%20-%20%28002N21054-1%29.pdf


----------

